# DecoNetwork Concern



## printkeg (Jan 6, 2011)

* This forum can be incredibly difficult to locate relevant and new information sometimes. *

Recently, we signed up for DecoNetwork. It really seems like a pretty powerful and dynamic solution for a t-shirt website. I have been playing with the backend for a few days now, but ran into some snags.

Through DecoNetwork's internal help desk (zendesk) and their forum, I have not yet received ANY responses and it has been 2 days since my first request. A rather odd experience for such a complex platform.

The company is located in Australia so I know there time zones should be considered, but I am becoming very concerned at this point and wanted to see if anyone else out there had input.


----------



## AdvancedArtist (Nov 23, 2006)

printkeg said:


> * This forum can be incredibly difficult to locate relevant and new information sometimes. *
> 
> Recently, we signed up for DecoNetwork. It really seems like a pretty powerful and dynamic solution for a t-shirt website. I have been playing with the backend for a few days now, but ran into some snags.
> 
> ...


You can PM Brandon here...

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/members/brenden.html

Deco uses a free open source forum platform..
Kunena - To Speak! Next Generation Forum Component for Joomla - Home 

When I checked it out some time ago it was not capable of sending notification for every post. So it is possible they do not know you posted unless they check the forums manually.

Zendesk their ticket system provider was recently hacked which may have been the problem there.

We

So I would say PM Brandon I am sure he will be more than willing to assist you.


----------



## printkeg (Jan 6, 2011)

AdvancedArtist said:


> You can PM Brandon here...
> 
> http://www.t-shirtforums.com/members/brenden.html
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice. I didn't even think about zendesk being hacked. I will try Brandon this week. My salesperson also contacted me with a support number as well (after about a days wait, but I can live with that).


----------



## AdvancedArtist (Nov 23, 2006)

printkeg said:


> Thanks for the advice. I didn't even think about zendesk being hacked. I will try Brandon this week. My salesperson also contacted me with a support number as well (after about a days wait, but I can live with that).


Your welcome..


----------



## YourLogoGear (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi Chris,
Did you get your problems addressed? I'm considering signing on w/DN and am interested in hearing how it's working out for you.


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

Have you tried calling them during business hours? I've never had a problem getting support from them.


----------



## brenden (Dec 11, 2008)

Hi all,

Thanks Tom for chipping in.

RE ZenDesk hacking - Here is ZenDesk's official statement on that We

RE support: Tickets is always a good way to get support but if there is something urgent do call our support number. They'll help you over the phone!

We're actually increasing our team to handle the support tickets as quite frankly our customer base is growing so rapidly with over 16,000 webstores now so we've had a few growing pains in terms of troops on the ground. A good problem you could say! But we certainly don't want it to affect the support you guys get so apologies if you've had to wait a while for your reply. So we're adding team member to ensure we maintain our client services.

Feel free to PM your ticket direct to me and i'll check it out for you!

RE notifications: Kunena forums platform which we use actually does do notifications and I get all, but I've been in transit from Sydney to the UK for a tradeshow this week so behind my own forum replies. I can tell you i'd MUCH rather be replying to forum posts instead sitting on a plane from Sydney to Birmingham fir 20 hours.... Bring on high-speed travel!!!

Thanks and sorry again for any delays in our reply.


----------



## printkeg (Jan 6, 2011)

Here's an update. It's actually pretty scary. 

First, my salesperson provided me a phone number that did not even belong to DecoNetwork and an extension that is wrong. 

So I found a correct number and tried to reach tech support, but never reached anyone and I'm never forwarded to any sort of voice mail. This just sucks, especially since the system seems so good!

My tickets and forum posts remain unanswered.

**** Here are my issues *****

First, I cannot seem to get the "Views" for a custom product to show my image. I'm specifically talking about the images that can actually be decorated. I have tried PSD's, JPG's, PNG's, GIFs in 72 and 96 dpi with no luck. All the other image uploads for thumbnails and additional pics seem to work fine though.

Second, rather than each individual item showing on my home page, I would like "product types" to show instead. I think I may need a custom solution for this one.


----------



## printkeg (Jan 6, 2011)

Okay guys,

I was finally given a correct phone number and after being hung up on twice I finally talked to support. This was a little frustrating and I will be sure to keep people posted on my experience with DecoNetwork from this point on.

He was able to help me resolve both my issues. I feel a little better about this now.


----------



## brenden (Dec 11, 2008)

Hi Chris,

Sorry to hear of your issues. We honestly normally get very good feedback on our support so I hope this was a one-off situation. I'll discuss with our team but glad you got your questions sorted.

Cheers,
Brenden


----------



## Mietek (Jul 17, 2012)

Hi Chris,
This is Mietek with Deco Network Support. First of all I wanted to apologize that you had a bad experience with our phone system. I remember exactly when your phone call was transferred to me, as we communicate between each other via Skype internally. Unfortunately I was on the phone at that moment and unfortunately our phone system didn't transfer your conversation to my voice mail (not sure why). From now on, in that kind of situation we will just take a message and don't take any chances that you may be mistakenly disconnected. I believe we had a chance to talk few minutes later, right after I finished my previous conversation. I just wanted to explain that and assure everyone that we don't have a "hung up policy" in our company. It is just not who we are. With any further questions, please feel free to ring my direct extension: 562-320-8763 #102 and while I can't guaranty that I will always be available, I can guaranty that I always return my calls  

Cheers,
Mietek Woloszyn
DecoNetwork Support Manager


----------



## printkeg (Jan 6, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I wanted to let everyone know that DecoNetwork support was able to help resolve my issues. 

The support team followed up with me via phone and my sales rep followed up via email so the team does seem to be very concerned with my recent experience. 

At this point I am completely satisfied with everything.


----------



## printkeg (Jan 6, 2011)

printkeg said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I wanted to let everyone know that DecoNetwork support was able to help resolve my issues.
> 
> ...


There is one big problem with Deconetwork still. Overall, the system is pretty amazing, but the company really needs to brush up on their online support. 

At the moment, I have an online support question that has been left unanswered for 7 days so far. That's just not acceptable from a company that specializes in e-commerce.


----------



## brenden (Dec 11, 2008)

Hi Chris,

Thanks for your patience while the team respond. We are a little bit behind with version 6 as the uptake has been higher than expected (a good problem I guess!).

We have added additional resources to our support team to compensate for the increase and as they get settled you should see an decreased in response time.

Don't forget you can always call our support line direct on toll free 855-DECONET (332 6638).

Thanks again.


Brenden


----------



## printkeg (Jan 6, 2011)

Hi Brenden,

I finally received a response saying someone would look into the issue. Nothing seems to have been done yet. No one has contacted me. Issue is not resolved.

Today I called support and they could not help me, but said a technical support person would call me back. The DecoNetwork site seems to be using a different online support platform now so I submitted a new ticket as well.

I am calling because I cannot change category images which seems to be a major problem with the backend system (maybe a browser issue? I've tried on Firefox, Chrome and Safari without luck.)

Also, Image 2 will not display in the gallery area on each product page. 

Thanks

Chris


----------



## brenden (Dec 11, 2008)

Hi Chris,

As it is a development change it has been scheduled and you will certainly be notified once it is updated and done. Not browser related (unfortunately!) but I assure you as per my reply in your ticket it has been raised to development and is being addressed.  Being development it has to coded, tested and pushed.

To avoid duplication I'll close your newly created ticket.

Thanks for your patience!

Regards,
Brenden


----------



## KristineH (Jan 23, 2013)

Brenden,
Any word on when font control will be included in an update? For example, the ability to turn off and upload fonts. Preferably by affiliate store control but MFC control would work, too.


----------



## brenden (Dec 11, 2008)

Hi Kristine,

Unfortunately I don't have an update on when this new feature could be developed. I understand its a huge benefit and will make font control a lot easier. It is high on my list too 

Brenden


----------



## printkeg (Jan 6, 2011)

Deconetwork people were able to fix our category image issue, but the Image 2 issue is still lingering, which isn't nearly as critical. 

Thanks


----------



## brenden (Dec 11, 2008)

Hey Chris,

Thanks for sharing your update! The Sales Image 2 has actually never appeared on the page you requested but is used elsewhere. It is currently used in the "Product Info" popup of the designer which you can see here: Designer - DecoNetwork Demo Store select "Product info" and you will see the additional image.

That said we think your idea is good and we've assigned it for our team to also include on the production information page you mentioned. 

Cheers!
Brenden


----------

